# Western Tornado spreader prices?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hi guys,
what are some of you seeing for Tornado prices in 1.5 version? most of the dealers here are about 5000.00 for the 1.5 but i see that Tim Wallace has it for 3550.00 is it possible there is that big a difference? his 1.8 isn't even at 5000.00,
steve


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Was quoted today $3,895.


----------



## mdscarpa (Oct 7, 2008)

quoted $4500 today from trailer depot in northford.. mentioned I heard guys were picking them up for under $3500 and the guy told me its not possible.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

call quality truck and company in bllomington il. i got my 1.8 for 4990. saved 1200 over my dealer. good to work with , came when it said it would ask for doug wallem. 617 016973 tell him rich from pittsburgh sent ya.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

$3650..Plus $250 to ship to Detroit...Tim Wallace...Western Tornado or Fisher Polycaster


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats for the 1.5 yard


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

juspayme;830533 said:


> call quality truck and company in bllomington il. i got my 1.8 for 4990. saved 1200 over my dealer. good to work with , came when it said it would ask for doug wallem. 617 016973 tell him rich from pittsburgh sent ya.


That's strange because my local dealer quoted me $4,600 the other day.Makes sense because as I already said,it was $3,895 for the 1.5 yd. Everything mechanical/electrical is the same on all 3 sizes,just the hopper capacity.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

guys,
thanks for the replies tried wallce today but they must have been closed . will also try Quality in bloomington on monday . either Wallace or Quality is only about 3 hours away so i could pick it up.....boy these prices are weird!!!!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't forget the Fisher PolyCaster and Blizzard units are identical. If you don't care what color it is, just go for the best deal.+


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

..it seems that everyone who quoted a blizzard was high (5000.00)


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Last year when I talked to my local dealer, he quoted me around $3800 for the 1.5 version. I would assume $5k is a little high. Tell your dealer he is high.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Try Midwest Truck equipment down in the city. Talked today with them. Prices seem pretty fair and their local . Also called the ford dealership that sells western, and their prices were way high. How are they selling anything when their prices are almost a 1,000 more?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i will try midwest...i called ruether ford and they were alot more also
did midwest have them in stock?
steve


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

They had the 1.5 in stock. Don't know how many they had . It is 3822 +Tax. Thats what they quoted me. Not bad . The ford dealership was a joke.


----------

